# Share your Apple!



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I had heard that apples are good for dogs to eat, so I gave Dexter a small piece of the apple. 

Take the skin off the apple, and cut into tidbit sizes. Dexter loved the apples, so much that I started training Dexter to do a handshake. I probably only gave him maybe a 1/8th of the apple to Dexter....I ate the rest.

So, the next time you have an apple, share it! Or, if you don't eat apples very much like I do....then start eating them! Apples are good for you and your Hav loves them.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Tucker loves apples also. Our vet said they were good for him and great for his teeth. He also said carrots were good to give as treats as they also help clean the teeth.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter loves carrots too! I give Dexter a large piece of carrot so, he can bite/chew off the carrot like a bone.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Milo loves apples and almost any kind of vegetable.......even lettuce!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tori won't touch apples. Carrots are a whole different story, though!


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Nala loves apples! I share every time I have one!


----------



## Phoebs (May 28, 2009)

Phoebe goes nuts over carrots. If I leave her home alone, I give a carrot to ease any separation anxiety. Now when I go out the door, I can see her in the other room with her prized treasure. She'll look up at me only briefly with a "see ya" look, and go back to her treasure. Apples get spit out though....


----------



## Brady's Grandmom (Nov 11, 2008)

Maybe I better try carrots. Tried to give Bacca a small piece of apple and he spit it out and acted insulted. Nothing compared to boiled chicken in his book.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Do yall just give them raw carrots? I may try that. Mine love sweet potatoes.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> Do yall just give them raw carrots? I may try that. Mine love sweet potatoes.


Yep, raw. Tori loves them so much I use them for training treats. I cut a baby carrot lengthwise twice, then into about 1/4 inch pieces, stuff them in my cheek (making certain she sees me do it) and she won't take her eyes off me for anything and will gladly do everything I ask her to :biggrin1:

Like Phoebe, she gets them often when I have to leave. I stuff them into a Kong so she has to work to get them, though.


----------

